# Tomorrow is the Big Day!



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Tomorrow is the big day: we will head to North Carolina bright and early to pick-up our Starborn puppy! It is a 4 to 4-1/2 hour drive, but we are expecting rain most of the day, so the trip may take longer. I've got the following things ready to take along:


Tagalong car seat
harness
puppy kong & peanut butter
soft puppy toy
towels
paper towels
small rectangular container with pine pellets (I have a litter box at home, but it is a bit large to travel with and the tiny puppy will fit fine just fine in the smaller container)
water bowl
camera

Am I forgetting anything?

I'm hoping Maccabee will sleep most of the way home. My 10-year-old daughter will be with him in the backseat to comfort him if he awakens.

Any suggestions or advice are welcome.

--Laurie


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Small puppies are sometimes prone to car sickness so have changes of bedding and clean-up materials. If the carseat is raised so he can see out, that might make the carsickness worse. Ask about it. But this is SO exciting. Congratulations.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Know you're excited and you'll be getting a fine pup from Tom and Pam. Enjoy and have a safe trip!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Im so excited for you and your family i,m leaving sunday morning it,s a 7 hr trip for me
See you back here once maccabee is home
Take lots of pictures


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I,m bringing a crate to bring puppy back in that,s what pam suggested i hope my little guy toby or cooper not sure yet is ok in the car


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

How exciting-good luck!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I can hear your excitement. I would not feed much if any as if your puppy is prone to carsickness food will make them worse. Pictures don't for get the pictures!!!!!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I can hear your excitement. I would not feed much if any as if your puppy is prone to carsickness food will make them worse. Pictures don't for get the pictures!!!!!


I'm rethinking the kong with peanut butter. I'll bring it along and ask Pam.

The pen is set up. All travel stuff is sitting in the car seat. Now, I need to get some sleep so I can get up early and head out. Buti'm too excited to go to bed!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Can't wait to see the new babies this weekend. I hope you do get some sleep because when puppy comes, you might be lacking in that department for the first day or two. Excited for you.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

congratulations, have a safe trip! will be thinking of you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

loriabigail said:


> I,m bringing a crate to bring puppy back in that,s what pam suggested i hope my little guy toby or cooper not sure yet is ok in the car


Good luck! Can't wait for pix!

Just so you know, in case it makes a difference to you, we already have a Starborn pup on the forum named Toby. (Zury AKA Carefulove)


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

looking forward to seeing pictures!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah! More new babies. Good luck on your trip.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Bring on the bundles of love!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

And don't forget the extra camera batteries. I've just packed 4.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

HannaBearsMom and family are not here yet, but here are some pictures of Cheers/Maccabee getting ready for them-getting a bath, being blow dried, and fluffy puppy afterwards:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

What fun!!!! I like getting the stories from both ends, breeder and new owners.  He is SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awwwww love it!!!! What a pretty pup!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Tom King said:


> HannaBearsMom and family are not here yet, but here are some pictures of Cheers/Maccabee getting ready for them-getting a bath, being blow dried, and fluffy puppy afterwards:


We should be there around 1:30. Can't wait to get our hands on that puppy!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

How exciting!!!! Great Pics of him getting ready. I bet your daughter is beside herself with joy!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Awwwwww!!!! What a cutie patootie!!!!!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Tom, what a thoughtful post of pictures of the new baby. What a combination--great breeders and great people. Can't beat that one.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

How fun! Good soaped down photo Pam and Tom . I cant wait for more puppy pictures.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh my... look at that face. Love him.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

As cute as he looks in the picture, I can't come close to catching how cute he really is with the camera. We have felt like early on that he would make a great pup for a little girl.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

omg!! that will be jolly in a few hours! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He's so cute...I love how he looks so indignant about getting a bath. 

Getting a new puppy is so excited. Can't wait to see the pictures after pickup!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Darling bath photos. Thank you for posting the little cutie!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tom, adorable pup with great legs!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, he is soooo adorable. Lucky little girl!


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Gorgeous photos of bathtime !


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the teaser!!!! Love his cute little face. How exciting!!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is too cute. Love the bath photos. How nice to pick him up clean and fluffy and ready for love.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Look at those strong little legs! Soooo cute!!


----------

